# Big Crappie in Occoquan River - Feb 21



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

On February 21, 2011, I went to Occoquan River (Occoquan Regional Park. VA) for Yellow Perch. I ran into Jay, a forum friend. I hooked a minnow sized fish and a tiny LM. But Jay caught many crappie. Jay gave up YP because YP weren’t there in full force. Jay fished for crappie while I fished for YP in vain. The crappie Jay caught were huge. I had caught some crappie in the past, but my crappie were small. I never thought crappie were big enough to eat and tasty. I am going back to catch crappie, not YP. I am heading for Occoquan River tomorrow.

The place is safe and good for crappie all year around.






Joe


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice stringer of really tasty fish- crappie are some of my favorite eating fish. This is the time of year to catch them schooling up. We usually use small minnows under slip corks.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks,
I forgot about slip corks.

Joe


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*Nice video*

Good job on the video! Looks like it is time to hit Aquia creek!


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

where do you get small minnows in nova?


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

richardbb85 said:


> where do you get small minnows in nova?


We use A lure. I went today and caught 1 huge crappie. and some small ones. The Crappie King showed up and he caught about 25. He kept 12 big ones. We tried yellow perch and we both kept two over 10"

We used 1" tube with red head and white body/tail 1/16oz jig head.
We used 4'6" rods and 6# test mono. 

We also used Smelly Jelly (crawfish and Garlic blend) 

I have some videos today I will post as soon as possible

It is betterif you fish with the crappie king or me. If I can go I will make an arrangement so that you can fish with the Crappie King.

It took only 25 minutes from Chantilly. So the place is very close to you. The place is great for kayak-fishing. Only kaykers have access to the honey hole.

joe 703-282-3816

703-282-3916


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*Crappies*

I only live about 40 minutes south of you all and would love to hook up on atrip! Crappie is my favorite freshwater fish!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

That's like 3 miles from my place.

If you google map it, you can see 3 yaks sitting in the middle of the river. A green one, a red one, and a yellow one.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I learned that Crappie are there all year around. YP were there today. Kayakers, bring an anchor, and use 1/8oz- 1/4oz jig head. I met my friend on a boat he was catching YP all day. The bigeest ones he caught were 13" range. There were many many small YP. I think YP came in good number.

joe


----------

